# Bentley-Packard V12 special



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

YouTube - 12 cylinder Bentley packard monster .mov

Wow!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool!! 2,000 ft lbs of torque??.......


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Well... it *is* a PT boat engine!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd drive it down the road  But I do have one question, if its only a 12 then why does exhaust come out of both sides? Is it a split exhaust or a 24 cylinder with 12 on each side?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Good spotting!

The explanation I saw elsewhere on the web was that it has one exhaust pipe per valve.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, if its one exhaust pipe per valve, then its a 24 cylinder.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I checked the Merlin V-12 and the exhaust pipes are oval.....looks like this one has 2 pipes per exhaust valve with an oval port using 2 pipes. Pipes are way too close to suggest 24-cyl......pistons would be the size of an oldtime "push-up" treat....(think sherbet bar....:grin


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That makes sense, thanks for clearing that up SABL


----------

